
Washington Post Website in 1998 - jontonsoup
https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/unabomber/trialstory.htm
======
sidpatil
No JavaScript, no ads. Loads fast, and is highly readable.

The top nav bar links to [https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
srv/maps/tp_ip_bnr.map?150...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
srv/maps/tp_ip_bnr.map?150,17) — server-side image map. No one uses that
technology anymore, as far as I can tell.

